# اعظم موسوعة سلامة على الاطلاق اكثر من 5000 tool box talk



## safety113 (19 مارس 2010)

فقط اضغط على الكلمة ليتم فتح التول بوكس
مع الاماني الطيبة
Accident FactorsAccident InvestigationAccident. PreventionArc WeldingBacksBack to SchoolBlood Born PathogensBridge WorkBuckle UpChemical InventoryCold WeatherConcreteConcrete#2Concrete/MasonryConcrete PlacementConfined SpaceCPRCrane Hand SignalsCranes & Over Head WireDon't Neglect CutsDress For the JobDrinking & DrugsElectrical Path to GroundElectrical GroundingElectricityEmergenciesExcavationsExcavations#2Eye ProtectionEye SafetyEye Safety#2Fall CausesFall ProtectionFallsFire ExtinguishersFire PreventionFire ProtectionFirst AidFirst Aid - BurnsFirst Day on The JobFlag PersonsFlammable & Combustible LiquidsFloor OpeningsFloor/Wall OpeningsFootwearForkliftsFork Lift SafetyGas Cylinders Do's & Don'tsGas Cylinders - Sleeping GiantsGasolineGuard/Hand RailsHand ToolsHand Tools#2Hand Tools#3Hard HatsHard Hats#2Hazard CommunicationHazard Communication#2Hearing ProtectionHearing Protection#2Heart AttackHeat StrokeHeavy EquipmentHeavy Equipment BackingHigh VoltageHoliday SafetyHorse PlayHouse KeepingHouse Keeping#2House Keeping#3Hurricanes & TornadosIlluminationJob TrailersLaddersLadders#2Laser SafetyLeadMotor VehiclesMotor Vehicles#2MSDSNew EmployeesOSHA Top 25PermitsPowder Actuated ToolsPowder Actuated Tools#2Power SawsPower ToolsPPERefuelingRespiratorsRiggingSafety Check ListSafety NetsSawsScaffoldingScrewdriversSeatbeltsShort CutsSignsSteel ErectionSubstance AbuseSummer TimeTeam WorkTips for OperatorsTrenches & ExcavationsTricks of the TradeWelding & CuttingWelding & Cutting#2WheelbarrowsWood Working ToolsABCs of Fire ExtinguishersAccident PreventionAccidents Before and AfterAnti Two-Blocking DevicesAre Trench Excavations Confined SpacesBack to BasicsBe Alert of Moving EquipmentBloodborn PathogensBuilding StairwaysCare with Compressed AirChain SawsCheck Before you MoveClothing for ConstructionCold ChiselsConcrete SafetyConstruction Accidents that Almost HappenedConstruction Fall Protection QuizConstruction Traffic ControlCrane Boom FailureCrane Booms and Power LinesCranes and Overhead Power LinesDon't Give Fire a ChanceDriving and Pulling NailsElectrical Safety on Construction SitesElectrical SafetyEmergency Planning for ConstructionEye ProtectionFall CausesFalling ObjectsFire ExtinguishersFirst AidFlagging TrafficFlammable & Combustible LiquidsFlammable LiquidsFloor OpeningsForesight Preserves EyesightFrom Head to FootGasolineGoggles & GlovesGuardrailsHammersHand ToolsHandling Gas CylindersHard Hats and Fall ProtectionHard HatsHazard Control for LasersHeat ExhaustionHeat Stress PreventionHorseplayHousekeeping on the JobIdentifying Construction HazardsJob Build Ladder SafetyJob Site Heating DevicesJob Training is a MustKids and ConstructionL P Gas Salamander HeatersLadder TipsLiftingLook Before Your LeapLowering from OverheadMeans of Complying with Fall ProtectionMinor InjuriesMistaken SignalsMoving EquipmentNail Gun SafetyNear MissNew Fall Protection RequirementsOff the Job SafetyOverhead LoadsPlywood Covers on Floor OpeningsPortable Abrasive WheelsPortable Electric ToolsPowder Actuated ToolsPower Line Contacts in ConstructionPower Tools Safety TipsPreventing AccidentsRefueling EquipmentRiggingSafe Sawing PracticesSafe Use of Hand ToolsSafety During Concrete and Masonry ConstructionSafety on a New Job SiteSave your HandsScaffoldingScrewdriversSerious InjuriesShortcutsSignsSlips and FallsSpottersSprains and Sprains in ConstructionStandard SignalsSuspended LoadsTable SawsTemporary Stair RailingsThe Fire TriangleThe MSDS The Sudden StopWeatherWelding FiresWheelbarrowsWork BootsWorking Around CranesWrenches 
ABCs of Fire ExtinguishersAccident PreventionCoal Tar Pitch SafetyCrane Boom FailureCrane Booms & Power LinesExtension LaddersEye ProtectionFloor OpeningsGasolineGoggles & GlovesGuardrailsHand ToolsHard HatsHazard Communication OneHazard Communication TwoHeat IllnessesHorse PlayJob built LaddersKettle OperationsLadder UseLadder TipsLiftingMop Carts & LuggersOverhead LoadsPlywood CoversPortable Electric ToolsPower Line ContactPPE, don't get BurnedPublic & Property ProtectionRefueling EquipmentRiggingRoof Cutters & Power BroomsRoof HousekeepingScaffoldsShort CutsSkylights & Roof OpeningsTemporary Stair RailingThe Fire TriangleThe MSDSTorch Applied SystemsTypes of BurnsWarning Line & Safety MonitorsWeatherWheel BarrowsWorking Around Cranes. ​ 
فقط اضغط على الكلمة ليتم فتح التول بوكس


----------



## safety113 (19 مارس 2010)

*تابع*

تابع اضغط على الكلمة ليفتح التول بوكس
Aerial LiftsAsbestos ExposureBattery Rooms & Battery ChargingChemical HazardsCrane SafetyElectrical WorkEmergency ProceduresEquipment Installation/MaintenanceExcavations, Trenching & ShoringFire PreventionFloor & Wall OpeningsGrounding & BondingLadders & StairwaysLockout/Tagout ProceduresMedical & First AidPrecautions during Electrical TestingPreventing High Voltage AccidentsSafe Operating Rules & PracticesScaffolding/Work PlatformsToolsWelding & CuttingWork on Energized CircuitsWorking in Confined Spaces​


----------



## safety113 (19 مارس 2010)

*عدد من افلام الفيديو عن السلامة للتحميل المباشر*

موقع به عدد كبير من الفيديوهات المختصة بالسلامة للتحميل المباشر​ 

من هنا​ 
ارجو الدعاء وشكرا​


----------



## safa aldin (19 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## sayed00 (19 مارس 2010)

مشكور احمد


----------



## محمودالحسيني (19 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## سفيان عبد الباري (19 مارس 2010)

Thanks so muchhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (19 مارس 2010)

مشكور أخي أحمد
موقع ممتاز


----------



## السيد نور الدين (22 مارس 2010)

مشكور كل الشكر ايها الزميل


----------



## عمروصلاح (23 مارس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا الموضوع الرائع


----------



## Eng-Maher (23 مارس 2010)

*شكرا جزيلا على هذا الموضوع الرائع*​


----------



## أبو سيف الله الطيب (25 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا عن جهدكم هذا وربنا يوفقكم لما يحب ويرضى


----------



## أحمد خلف السيفتي (4 أبريل 2010)

شكرا على الموضوع الرائع


----------



## eng.ha (5 أبريل 2010)

شكرا على الجهد الجبار 
طبعا موضوع السلامة يهم كل من يعمل في المشلريع وخاصة في الشركات الكبيرة والتي عادة تعطي أهمية خاصة لهذا الامر


----------



## seed255 (8 أبريل 2010)

*شكرا*

بصراحة كل شي رائع ومفيدة جدا فى هذه المشاركة الله الله يصلح حالك ويكثر اعيالك ويزيد فى مالك واشاء الله فى ميزان حسناتك وبارك الله فيك علي هذا العمل الرائع


----------



## safety113 (8 أبريل 2010)

seed255 قال:


> بصراحة كل شي رائع ومفيدة جدا فى هذه المشاركة الله الله يصلح حالك ويكثر اعيالك ويزيد فى مالك واشاء الله فى ميزان حسناتك وبارك الله فيك علي هذا العمل الرائع


ورزقك الله مثلما تمنيت لي واكثر
يسافر الحب مثل السيف في جسدي ولم اخطط له .. لكنه القـدر
ماذا يكون الهوى الا مخاطره وأنت .. أجمل ما في عملك الخـطـر


----------



## Ahmed abdelmotlb (10 أبريل 2010)

هل من يعلم عند كام امير يتم الصعق الكهربائى؟


----------



## agharieb (22 أبريل 2010)

الشكر و التقدير على هذه الموضوعات الرائعة


----------



## احمد طعيمه1986 (9 مايو 2010)

شكرا على الجهد


----------



## khaliduk (9 مايو 2010)

*مشكور احمد*​


----------



## aymanyassin (18 مايو 2010)

Thank you very much for your good efforts


----------



## محمد دندراوى (11 يوليو 2010)

مشششششششككككوووورررررر


----------



## sultan721 (18 يوليو 2010)

*جزاك الله كل خير*​


----------



## mostafamwafy (24 يوليو 2010)

مشاركات مميزة جدااا
والموضوع رائع
وموقع افلام الفيديو اكثر من رائع
شكرا لكل من ساهم فى هذه المشاركات المميزة


----------



## hmmed (5 مارس 2011)

مشكور


----------



## mohamedcherni (18 مارس 2011)

*شكرا*


----------

